# Dran, you old son of a gun!



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Package shows up today, I'm not really expecting anything, and it's says, "matchbooks." Hmmm. Turns out @Dran saw that I collect matchbooks and grabbed a few for me on a recent trip to Vegas.

Apparently, matches should never travel alone so he sent some excellent bodyguards to make sure they arrived safely.

Amazingly thoughtful and generous of you brother. Thank you very much.

Only problem is, I got your addy. So return fire is necessary. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Glad those finally landed! I lost the tracking, and forgot just how slow ground shipping is! I had a lot of help trying to track down the WHO part of the match collecting equation. @Piper finally nailed and down and gave me my target. Enjoy Brother!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Dran said:


> Glad those finally landed! I lost the tracking, and forgot just how slow ground shipping is! I had a lot of help trying to track down the WHO part of the match collecting equation. @Piper finally nailed and down and gave me my target. Enjoy Brother!


Piper was a fan of the matches, I had 'em in some of my "what's in your bowl" pics. Thanks to both of you guys!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Dran said:
> 
> 
> > Glad those finally landed! I lost the tracking, and forgot just how slow ground shipping is! I had a lot of help trying to track down the WHO part of the match collecting equation. @Piper finally nailed and down and gave me my target. Enjoy Brother!
> ...


 he didn't mention that! I would've split the bounty!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Very thoughtful @Dran! 
&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Way to go Joe!!! 
When it comes to bombs, actual thought into interests makes it special. You sir are awesome. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Very nice @Dran!


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Nice


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Very cool.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Excellent @Dran !


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

@Dran the man!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Very thoughtful @Dran nice job.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice work @Dran! Very personal and thoughtful!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

@Dran is an enabler. Watch out for him....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice detective work @Dran. Mr. @JohnBrody15 loves the smell of sulfur in the morning.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Piper said:


> Nice detective work @*Dran*. Mr. @*JohnBrody15* loves the smell of sulfur in the morning.


lol! I do. I really do.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

:vs_clap:


----------

